# At my wits end! Centerlink into Oilpan!



## dlight (Apr 2, 2007)

I have a 72 Lemans Sport Conv. that I'm rebuilding. I have a 400 CID engine with a TH400 (originally a 350/350), stock oilpan, stock centerlink, idler arm and steering box. I have installed CPP tubular control arms, QA1 coil-overs, Energy Susp polyurethane bushings and tranny mount, stock motor mounts in the correct frame holes. All of this is stuff is supposed to be direct repacement and yet my centerlink is seriously into the bottom of my oilpan. I can't figure out how I can change this; The rear tranny mount is over 2" high and I removed it and that tilted the engine/tranny enough to clear. How high is the opriginal rear mount supposed to be?
This is my first frame-off (obviously!) and I'm stumped!
Any ideas?


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

do u have it on backwards,or is it the right centerlink


----------



## dlight (Apr 2, 2007)

*Thanks for the reply...*

I think I have it right: it only seems to fit one way. I compared it to the old one and it seems identical.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The center drag link can't be installed backwards. I'd say grab a stock tranny mount and see if that doesn't fix it.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Tranny mount sounds like the problem. What does the driveshaft angle look like on the back of the tranny? Is it a stock or aftermarket center link? Looke real close at the angles on the centerlink, make sure it drops down far enough. Is it a stock oil pan, as if it aftermarket it may not be for your application, ie. C-4 vettes use a special oil pan on the Chevy 350. The GTO uses all the typical Lemans stuff, so it shouldn't be rocket science to get the parts, but sometimes problems arise. Oh, real nice build.
Tranny mount is my vote.


----------



## dlight (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks for the tips. I'll grab a stock tranny mount and check it out and also check the shaft angles and look. I'm in western Canada and it's -31 celcius (about 24 below Fahrenheit)today; probably -35 in my garage. I'll wait till it warms up a bit; supposed to be up near 0 next week. Once again, _Rukee_ and _jetstang_ thanks for your input.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I just measured stock TH350 and 400 mounts that I have and they are the same thickness......2".


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Tranny cross member installed correctly? On upside down or something? If that's even possable...


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I wondered that too, and actually posted that he might have the wrong one for a TH400 as my Chevelle uses a different crossmember. After researching it, I had to retract my post as it seems the crossmembers are all the same on a Pontiac.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Check out this link, has a pic of the front cross member evenly spaced between the pan and cross member, makes me think your center link is sitting too high. Check how the tie rod bolts are just above the control arm bolts, it gives a nice reference point. I had the same problem in my 66 Chevelle when I put JC Whitney extra high lift springs in my car, center link hit the pan. Are your front springs stock lift?

http://www.gtoforum.com/attachments...y-1964-gto-barn-find-new-gto-pictures-004.jpg


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Look into dropped pitman and idler arm, that would fix it. Just cant figure out why centerlink is so high in the first place.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Jetstang brings up a good point about the center link being too high in relation to the crossmember. I have seen this problem with aftermarket parts that are "one size fits all". Your model may originally have had a longer offset idler and pitman to drop the link lower and the replacement is shorter to fit more models, or the offset in the center link is too shallow. Many of these parts at first appear the same but when compared side by side are slightly different and will locate the assembly in a different relationship. 
By the way, I like the Grey natural look finish on the steering rather than the often seen black. It gives it more color and stands out !!
This company makes EXACT replacement steering and suspension parts. They aren't cheap but have good reviews in the Chevy world for fit and quality. The parts can be bought directly from them or do a search for vendors.
Rare Parts Inc. http://ecomserv.bytedesigns.com/ez/retail_order.asp


----------



## dlight (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks 'too many'. I think I'm being convinced my centerlink isn't deep enough. The Pitman arm is the original so the offset should be sufficient. I'm going to pull the centerlink and compare it with the old one. I held the old one up to the assembly and it identical but I'm sure going to look again. Really appreciate all the comments. Merry Christmas All!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The pitman arms for PS cars drop lower than manual steering cars, if someone changed the car from manual steering to power steering and reused the pitman arm that may be the problem,


----------



## dlight (Apr 2, 2007)

Well, the weather has finally broken here. The past few days have been really nice; it's been a little over 50degF so I have been out to the garage. I mic'd the original centerlink and it's identical to the replacement one (or at least within 40 thou) so I got to thinking. I did replace the power steering box with a close ratio one from a guy on Ebay. Seemed identical and it fit the mounting holes in the frame. I didn't think to check it real close and the old one's gone. I'm thinking that if it's different, what are the odds of a new idler being exactly the same amount different cause I replaced it too.:confused

Does anyone know where to get a centerlink with more drop? Seems like that's the next step. 

I really appreciate all the help and suggestions!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Check that link arm on the steering gear box (pitman arm) to be sure it drops the same amount as the original one.


----------

